# battery replacement for Phoenix



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently put a Phoenix 2K2 in an LGB Forney in the bunker.  It works very well, but I really didn't see a good place to put the volume switch/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif.  Do you use the volume switch and if so where have did you put it?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif

A second issue is there is not enough room in the bunker for the battery as supplied.  So, is there another location that works for the battery, or smaller battery or capacitor replacement for the 2K2 that will let me put it in the bunker and get the start up sounds?  Didn't see it on the Phoenix site, but I've been wrong a lot lately.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Can the volume switch be fitted into the water filler? 

If it is fitted into a piece of styrene card then fed up from inside and glued in position you should then be able to operate it. 

I have just bought a D&RG 4 4 0 and that has the switch in the fireman's side front tender toolbox, which prompted the above idea. 

Don't know about the battery though. 

Send Phoenix a note, and I am sure they will reply; I sent one and the reply came through on Sunday - excellent service!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't use the volume switch. I have enough functions available on my controller that I use 2 of those for volume up and down. If you have some functions available on your controller you might give it a try.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
I used two micro mini Radio Shack momentary-std off- pushbutton SPST switches.  The two tiny switches are wired with a common ground and induvidual up/down leads.  The exposed portion of the switches is very small.

Here are the switches installed in an SD45.









Two black switches could be used.  If the exposed silver switch housing were painted black, they would be minimally noticable.
Hope this helps.     Please excuse the messy workbench./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif
JimC.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Two miniature SPST pushbuttons would work just as well. 
I know, I did just that to get the Phoenix P5 + P5T into the LGB #50 4 wheel diesel.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I added Phoenix sound to 2 forneys and placed the programming jack and volume switch at the rear of the fuel bunker at each corner. I placed the battery in front of the speaker (cab side) and the sound board on top of the speaker. 

Everything just fits.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

If you use an oval speaker, you can get everything in.  It was a bit of a "cram job", though.  The volume control switch (blue) required relieving some plastic from inside the bunker shell, using a Dremel sanding drum, and I also had to take a bit off of the lower inside edge of the rear to provide a little extra clearance for the speaker flange.  The configuration jack, not shown here, is mounted to the bunker deck.  I covered it with a small toolbox which can be lifted off to get at it.  I also hot-glued the battery to the speaker assembly to hold it away from the post which secures the rear of the bunker to the chassis.  Power to the board comes from the pair of LGB ball bearing wheelsets I installed in the rear truck.  Three tiny rare earth magnets, spaced equidistant around the inner side of one of the rear wheels, trigger the bolster-mounted reed switch to synchronize the chuffs.  

Have done a number of other mods to this engine which will be the subject of a later post./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys!  

I utilized the speaker that came with the 2K2 and it is, or appears to be larger (round) than the one in Digger's picture, but I did get the supplied battery inside the bunker by grinding off about  a 1/16th of the mounting ear of the speaker and the nut I used for the hold down screw.  It's really tight, but it fits.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

I also think I can get the supplied switch in, but have had to do some ranch work for the last few days so have not gotten that done yet.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  Ill post a picture or two as soon as I can get to it.

Mark


----------

